# Question for a CO re: Hanging and leaving a trailcamera on public land ?



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

A member posed this question in the deer cam sub forum and opinions were given including mine. No one seems to know the legalities so am asking for a qualified individual to address the question and provide the appropriate answer.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

I have placed cameras in public land and I always leave my address and contact info with it. I don't leave them out long without checking: 2 weeks max. Sometimes just a few days.

But now your question left me thinking: could someone be charged with leaving private property in public land? It does not make sense, but I would like to know if this is contemplated in MI law.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

It is an intersting question. The same would go for things like mechanical deer feeders. They are legal to use but I haven't read restrictions on leaving them on state land.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

My guess and guess only would be that it's the same kinda thing as leaving your portable blind up during hunting season


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

sparky18181 said:


> My guess and guess only would be that it's the same kinda thing as leaving your portable blind up during hunting season


There are laws specific for portable blinds. Name tags,dates for removal, use etc. Portable ground blinds not allowed in state game areas over night. There are no mention of trail cams within those laws.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

DirtySteve said:


> There are laws specific for portable blinds. Name tags,dates for removal, use etc. Portable ground blinds not allowed in state game areas over night. There are no mention of trail cams within those laws.


Yeap, I have never seen cameras mentioned anywhere. Leave at your own risk.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve said:


> Yeap, I have never seen cameras mentioned anywhere. Leave at your own risk.


Yep, now we are going to get threads and threads and posts and posts about people setting up trail cams on state land and finding they are missing. One side of the argument will be they are abandoned property and the other will say it was theft. I am going to buy a big jar of Orville Redenbacher's for this one. :lol:


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

petronius said:


> Yep, now we are going to get threads and threads and posts and posts about people setting up trail cams on state land and finding they are missing. One side of the argument will be they are abandoned property and the other will say it was theft. I am going to buy a big jar of Orville Redenbacher's for this one. :lol:


I agree, but people have to remember that a DNR officer is the only person who can remove abandoned tree stands or even cameras.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

petronius said:


> Yep, now we are going to get threads and threads and posts and posts about people setting up trail cams on state land and finding they are missing. One side of the argument will be they are abandoned property and the other will say it was theft. I am going to buy a big jar of Orville Redenbacher's for this one. :lol:


lol Yeah I was going to mention that the law is probably the least of the OP's concern. Lots of dirt balls around here that go out into state land at known hunting spots looking for cams to steal. Right after I moved in, local dirt ball hit me up with his pile of stolen trail cams, wanting to know if I wanted to buy one. I guess he figured that if I just moved in, one of the stolen ones couldn't be mine. lol I've come across quite a few and usually just leave them be. If they're not locked shut, I will open them and delete the pics of me on them, then close it back up and leave out of view. Most I come across aren't even locked or chained to the tree.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Downriver Tackle said:


> lol Yeah I was going to mention that the law is probably the least of the OP's concern. Lots of dirt balls around here that go out into state land at known hunting spots looking for cams to steal. Right after I moved in, local dirt ball hit me up with his pile of stolen trail cams, wanting to know if I wanted to buy one. I guess he figured that if I just moved in, one of the stolen ones couldn't be mine. lol I've come across quite a few and usually just leave them be. If they're not locked shut, I will open them and delete the pics of me on them, then close it back up and leave out of view. Most I come across aren't even locked or chained to the tree.


If your on public land why delete them at all? Unless your trespassing?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> If your on public land why delete them at all? Unless your trespassing?


 Because if something happens to their cam(s), tree stand, bait pile, illegal bait pile gets reported, or whatever, I don't want my face on the memory card. No need to trespass for me. 45 seconds from driveway to 19 miles of solid state land.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Because if something happens to their cam(s), tree stand, bait pile, illegal bait pile gets reported, or whatever, I don't want my face on the memory card. No need to trespass for me. 45 seconds from driveway to 19 miles of solid state land.


Some one I know swiped a carrot or something to munch before noting a camera.
He met the owner eventually and they had a good laugh over it.
He would like to have deleted any pics but leaves camera's belonging to others alone.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Waif said:


> Some one I know swiped a carrot or something to munch before noting a camera.
> He met the owner eventually and they had a good laugh over it.
> He would like to have deleted any pics but leaves camera's belonging to others alone.


Harm, no foul, just deleting a pic of me. Sure don't want some huffin and puffin ******* accusing me of turning him into the DNR for their illegal bait pile or stealing their crap. If someone is that uptight about it, maybe they should lock their camera shut.  I do with mine, even on my own land. Door locked and chained to the tree. Not a bad idea to take a peek at what critters their cam picked up either. lol


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Harm, no foul, just deleting a pic of me. Sure don't want some huffin and puffin ******* accusing me of turning him into the DNR for their illegal bait pile or stealing their crap. If someone is that uptight about it, maybe they should lock their camera shut.  I do with mine, even on my own land. Door locked and chained to the tree. Not a bad idea to take a peek at what critters their cam picked up either. lol


Well ,I see your camera (and Iwon't) I'll just have to leave youvsome good pics..
Did not mean tojudge you ,but was reminded of that friend who still nearly blushed in the retelling.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

had 2 cameras (cheap tasco's) and a tree stand stolen literally the same day I hung them in the Manistee - don't do it!!!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Waif said:


> Well ,I see your camera (and Iwon't) I'll just have to leave youvsome good pics..
> Did not mean tojudge you ,but was reminded of that friend who still nearly blushed in the retelling.


lol I've been tempted to do that myself. 

I'm sure I've missed more cams than I've seen. Can only imagine some of the pics they got. I've spotted a couple before while taking a leak and looking around. lol


----------



## HuntingTimeYet (Jul 19, 2007)

I posed this question in another thread... I called the DNR customer service number and asked this question. I was called back by two different people. They said there are no rules on trail cameras. They said becareful placing them out due theft which they cant stand. They say make sure to write down your serial information in case they find stolen ones.

My concern is even that no trail camera laws are present can an officer still fit the law under a different category such as leaving property on public land for longer than 24 hours. That is where i think camera name tag would be required.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

HuntingTimeYet said:


> I posed this question in another thread... I called the DNR customer service number and asked this question. I was called back by two different people. They said there are no rules on trail cameras. They said becareful placing them out due theft which they cant stand. They say make sure to write down your serial information in case they find stolen ones.
> 
> My concern is even that no trail camera laws are present can an officer still fit the law under a different category such as leaving property on public land for longer than 24 hours. That is where i think camera name tag would be required.


If there are no rules regarding cameras then I don't see how they could write you a ticket.. what would the ticket be for? Breaking a rule that doesn't exist?

When it comes to the 24 hr rule and property aren't those rules specific to registered items like cars, campers, boats etc...?


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

When I one across cams in woods I moon them.


----------

